# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Bussiterminaali Kauppatorin alle - spekulaatioita Turussa!

## Mikko Laaksonen

Turussa on nyt virinnyt julkista keskustelua varsin uskomattomasta aiheesta: Turun kauppatorin alle on useilta eri tahoilta esitetty maanalaista bussiterminaalia.

Tässä muutama tehty esitys:

 Seppo Lohtaja TS 31.12.2005
 Deniz J. Söderström TS 2.1.2006
 Turun radio 3.1.2006




> Linja-autojen siirto maan alle torilla herättää mielipiteitä
> 
> Ajatus Turun ydinkeskustan bussiliikenteen siirtämisestä maan alle on saamassa yhä laajempaa tukea.
> 
> Toisaalta Turun kaavoitustoimenjohtaja Markku Toivosen mukaan sisäänajo- ja ulostuloaukkojen sijoittelussa voi olla ongelmia.
> 
> Uusimmassa ehdotuksessa busseille esitetään kahta uutta yksisuuntaista maanalaista syöttöramppia.
> 
> Kustannusarviota maanalaisten bussipysäkkien rakentamiselle ei vielä ole.
> ...


Maanalainen bussiterminaali voi kuulostaa kovin hauskalta ja helpolta idealta, mutta se on joukkoliikenne-investointina äärimmäisen kyseenalainen.

Maanalainen terminaali ei alenna joukkoliikenteen liikennöintikustannuksia. Matkustajamääriin se joko ei vaikuta tai muiden maanalaisten ratkaisujen tapaan heikentää houkuttelevuutta.

Turussa maanalainen bussiterminaali on keskustan savipohjan ja maaston takia erittäin vaikea toteuttaa. Maanalaiseksi bussiterminaaliksi ei riitä yksi halli yhdellä rampilla (kuten Viru väljak) vaan käytännössä hallista pitää olla 3-4 ulostuloa eri puolilla keskustan kävelyaluetta. Voidaan arvioida, että terminaali vastaa yhden kilometrin mittaista bussitunnelia. Saksassa pikaraitiotie- ja metrotunnelit ovat asemineen maksaneet 55-70 Me/km ongelmattomissa olosuhteissa.

Turussa, toisin kuin useissa muissa Suomen kaupungeissa, keskustan maapohja on erittäin vaikea rakentaa. Jokilaaksossa savipatjan paksuus on jopa 60-70 m.

55-70 miljoonalla eurolla rakennettaisiin helpostikin koko Turun pikaraitiotieverkoston keskustaosa - eli kallein ja vaikein osa järjestelmästä (5,5 - 7 km / 10 Me/km). Vuonna 2002 kustannusarvio 9 Me km rata+kävelykatu+johtosiirrot ydinkeskustan osalta Haarat lähiöihin ja naapurikuntiin pystyttäisiin todennäköisesti pääosin rahoittamaan liikennöintituloksen paranemisella: liikennöintikulujen alenemisella ja lipputulojen lisääntymisellä.

----------


## kal_luppi

Kuulostaa tosiaan hyvältä idealta, mutta..
Kustannukset joudutaan sitten taas ottaamaan linjavuoroista, joita joudutaan lopettamaan sekä täytyy korottaa lippujen hintoja.
Lisäksi on jokseenkin älytöntä vertailla paljon Turkua isompiin kaupunkiin, kuten Tukholmaan ja Helsinkiin.

Ainoa oikea vaihtoehto tällä hetkellä tuntuu olevan siirtää bussit Kauppiaskadulle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kustannukset joudutaan sitten taas ottaamaan linjavuoroista, joita joudutaan lopettamaan sekä täytyy korottaa lippujen hintoja.


Lähtökohtana tälläisten terminaalien rakentamiselle pitääkin olla, että ne eivät ole ensisijaisesti joukkoliikenneinvestointeja, joten niitä ei rahoiteta joukkoliikenteen rahoista. Kampin tapauksessa rahaa saatiin vanhan Kampin kentän päälle rakentamisesta. Jos kerran Turussa Kauppatorin päälle ei kuitenkaan voitaisi rakentaa vaikka bussit siirrettäisiinkin "kellariin", alkaa rahoitusmahdollisuudet tuntua aika heikoilta.

----------


## Eira

> Lisäksi on jokseenkin älytöntä vertailla paljon Turkua isompiin kaupunkiin, kuten Tukholmaan ja Helsinkiin.


Turkua tulisikin verrata samankokoisiin kaupunkeihin, kuten esim. Freiburgiin, Grenobleen ja Norrköpingiin...




> Ainoa oikea vaihtoehto tällä hetkellä tuntuu olevan siirtää bussit Kauppiaskadulle.


Turun paikallisliikenteestä löytyy aiheketju "Pysäkkien siirto Kauppiaskadulle", samoin äänestys paikallislinja-autojen sijoituksesta Turussa.

----------


## MMikko

Katsoessani juttua YLEn Lounais-suomen uutisista tuli taas ajatelleeksi, että miten helpolla uutiskynnys ylittyy.  Kyseessä lienee juttujen puute. Suorastaan surkuhupaisaa.  :Shocked:  
Ihmettelen todella jos tällaista aletaan esittämään virallisemmin. Kuten M.Laaksonen jo kirjoitti, olisi huomattavan paljon hyödyllisempää panostaa raideliikenteen aloittamiseen sen sijaan, että upotetaan rahat ja joukkoliikenne Turun ikiharmaaseen savimassaan.

----------


## Waltsu

Suunnitelmiahan tehdään aivan selvästi tietämättä juuri mitään Turun bussilinjastosta. Kaksi yksisuuntaista ramppia, toinen Eerikinkadulla ja toinen Auransillan tuntumassa... Hohhoijaa... Mitenköhän esim. satamasta tuleva bussi sukeltaa tunneliin? Miten se sitten siitä toisesta aukosta palaa satamaan? Saman kysymyksen voi asettaa kaikille muillekin suunnille.

"Siirretään bussit Linnankadulle..." On se kumma kun bussimatkustajat pistetään kävelemään sieltä korttelin matka torille, mutta autoilijoille ei riitä edes hissi Louhesta torin kulmalle vaan on päästävä torin alle. Eikös se kävely mene nyt suht tasapuolisesti: autoilijalla kotona nolla metriä ja keskustassa parisataa metriä, bussimatkustajalla kotona parisataa metriä ja keskustassa nolla metriä.

Ja jos kerran haluavat kävelykeskustan, niin mikseivät suosiolla aja autoaan Louheen ja kävele sieltä torin poikki? Jos pakkokävelykeskusta tulee, niin joutuvat kävelemään vielä pitempiä matkoja, kun siihen kaupan ovelle ei enää saa pysäköidä edes pika-asiointia varten!

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kirjoitin Lohtajan kirjoitukseen vastauksen, muut jutut ovat korostaneet ajankohtaisuutta.

Mikko Laaksonen TS 4.1.2006

Tässä kirjoitus ilman toimituksen tekemiä lyhennyksiä. (En kritisoi lyhennystä sinänsä, mutta pois lyhennetty kappale sopii tälle foorumille).

Kiitos Kamppia koskevista taustatiedoista, toivottavasti en esitä alla tilannetta liian negatiivisesti.




> *Maanalainen bussiterminaali olisi kallis ja hyödytön*
> 
> Seppo Lohtaja esittää mielipidekirjoituksessaan (TS 30.12.2005) bussiterminaalin rakentamista Kauppatorin alle. Joukkoliikenteen kannalta maanalainen terminaali on kallis ja hyödytön ratkaisu. Koska keskustan asiakaskäynneistä noin 30% tehdään joukkoliikenteellä, joukkoliikenneratkaisujen tulee nostaa joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ja keskustan vetovoimaa. 
> 
> Maanalaisen terminaalin ajatuksen innoittajina ovat Helsingin Kampin terminaali ja sitä jäljittelevä  Tallinnan Viru  keskuksen terminaali. Niiden tarkoituksena ei ollut joukkoliikenteen parantaminen, vaan tyhjän keskustatontin saaminen rakennettavaksi. Ne eivät ole nostaneet joukkoliikenteen käyttöä.  
> 
> Maanalaisten joukkoliikenneratkaisujen on Helsingissä ja Ruotsissa tehdyissä tutkimuksissa todettu olevan matkustajien kannalta pelottavia. Euroopanlaajuisen kokemuksen mukaan yhtä tehokas joukkoliikenneratkaisu houkuttelee enemmän matkustajia maanpäällisenä kuin maanalaisena.
> 
> Kadun- ja torinalainen rakentaminen Turun keskustan savikolla on erittäin kallista. Varsinaisten rakentamiskulujen lisäksi kuluja koituu johtosiirroista, arkeologisista kaivauksista ja rakennusten suojauksesta. Maanalainen rakentaminen Kauppatorin ja lähikatujen alle kestää useita vuosia, jona aikana keskusta menettää asiakkaita, joita maanalaiset ratkaisut eivät houkuta takaisin.
> ...

----------


## KjaO-K

> Tässä kirjoitus ilman toimituksen tekemiä lyhennyksiä. (En kritisoi lyhennystä sinänsä, mutta pois lyhennetty kappale sopii tälle foorumille).


Jaa, minä kyllä kritisoin tuon paikallisen valtalehden lyhennyspolitiikkaa rajusti. Törmäsin samaan taannoisessa kouluverkkokeskustelussa, jossa virkamiesten valmistelua arvostelevia kappaleita ei julkaistu. Sehän on sensuuria, joka mieluummin on tuttua taannoisesta SNTL:osta tai Itä-Saksasta! 

Lehteen ei tietenkään mahdu kaikkea, mutta millä perusteella sieltä jätetään aina/lähes aina kärkevin pois. Vaikka siis kirjoitetaan omalla nimellä!

----------


## Eira

Turkulaisessa 7.1.06 oli karttakuva maanalaisesta bussiterminaalista ja yksisuuntaisista ajorampeista. Ajatuksen esittäjä  :Rolling Eyes:   ei todellakaan tiedä Turun bussilinjastosta yhtikäs mittään, niinkuin ylempänä todettiin. Esittäjän mukaan satamaan menevät bussit kiertäisivät Auransillan ja Mylly/Martinsiltojen kautta. Eli koukkaisivat "tois pual jokke"-kautta kuormittaen joka kerta kahta siltaa, kun reitillä on pärjätty kohta sata vuotta ilman siltoja!

Jos esmes haluaa torilta bussilla 28 Nättinummeen, bussi joutuisi kiertämään ensin silmukan Auransillan-Hämeenkadun-Kirkkosillan kautta, eli lenkki pitenisi ainakin kuudella korttelivälillä ja kuormittaisi turhaan kahta siltaa ja matka-aika pitenisi samassa suhteessa. Sama koskisi kaikkia Aninkaistensillan ylittäviä linjoja. Palvelutason pitämiseksi vähintään ennallaan joutuisi vielä kiertoon lisäämään ainakin yhden auton. Ylimääräisen kahden sillan sight seeingin joutuisivat kaikki joen länsipuolelle jatkuvat linjat tekemään, tuskin sentään Läntistä Rantakatua muutettaisiin bussikaduksi.

Lisäksi kirjoittajan mukaan "Turkulaiset eivät ansaitse tilannetta, jossa torin kautta ajaa 40 bussia tunnissa". Jos bussi seisoo torilla noin puolitoista minuuttia, eihän silloin pitäisi torilla seistä kuin keskimäärin yksi bussi kerrallaan. 

Asiasta voi esittää vankan mielipiteensä Turkulaisen sivulla, ja myös jokaisen foorumilaisen kommentti olisi siinä tärkeä.

----------


## castillo

Tosiaan. Tuntuu niin naurettavalta ruveta avaamaan Kauppatoria sitä varten jotta voitaisiin rakentaa parkkihalli ja ahtaa bussiliikenne sinne. Mitä vikaa Louhessa on? Se on kyllä kätevä paikka jos kaupungilla tulee autolla asioitua, pääsee suoraan kauppatorin kulmalle ja Hansakorttelin sisääkäynnin eteen. Mitä bussiliikenteeseen tulee, niin status quo on mielestäni hyvä säilyttää.

Toivottavasti päättäjät tulisivat järkiinsä ja sijoittaisivat toriparkin rahat vaikkapa joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen. Miksei Louhea vaikka tuettaisi jollain tavalla että ihmiset huomaisivat sellaisenkin parkkihallin olemassaolon?

Ihmettelen kyllä miten muista kaupungeista pitää ottaa mallia, kuten tässäkin tapauksessa (Kuopion toriparkki). Eihän kaupungit edes ole samanlaisia, varsinkaan kun maaperää verrataan.  :?

----------


## sebastin

Sikäli mikäli en yleensä kommentoi paikallisasioita elleivät ne liity omaan paikkakuntaani, mielipiteeni Turun kauppatorista, onhan se minulle tuttu paikka, kannatan alle rakennettavaksi bussiterminaalia mikä myöhemmin voidaan päivittää ratikkaterminaaliksi Porto, Portugali esimerkin mukaan.

Silmukka torin alle ja erkanevat linjat 4-6 suuntaan  :Very Happy:  Keskellä on laituri ja torilta hissit sekä portaat ja liukuportaat. Maan alta linjat voisi tulla ylös melko pian torista kortteli pari poispäin. Olisi suorastaan tyhmää ja hölmöä, ja päänsisäisen puhdistuksen tarvetta, vaikka en yleensä ajattelekaan näin(kuten nimimerkit mikko ja antero täällä muita kommentoivat), niin siis olisi siis ikävää pyhittää torinalus parkkipaikaksi, saati sitten joku parkkitalo rakentaa reunaan. Tori alusineen pitää saada ihmisten ja joukkoliikenteen käyttöön. Ehkä viereiset korttelit haluaisivat avata kellareistansa kulkuyhteydet myös.. Pääsisivät laajenemaan ja kaupungin kirstu lihomaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Nimimerkki "Sebastian" eli "Veksi Salminen" jatkaa linjallaan: aikaisempia kommentteja ei lueta eikä omissa höpinöissä huomioida, mitä ketjussa muuten on sanottu. Olen yllä sanonut itse asiasta olennaisen.




> (kuten nimimerkit mikko ja antero täällä muita kommentoivat).


Tämä menee nyt selvästi minullakin jo yli puuttumiskynnyksen.

Millä oikeudella henkilö, joka foorumin käyttösääntöjen vastaisesti on laittanut käyttäjäprofiiliin väärän nimen, väittää kahta omalla nimellään esiintyvää henkilöä "nimimerkeiksi"?

Nimimerkki Sebastinin tulee joko muuttaa omaan käyttäjäprofiiliinsa oikea nimensä tekaistun nimen "Veksi Salminen" tilalle tai hänen tunnuksensa tulee sulkea foorumin käyttösääntöjen vastaisen toiminnan vuoksi. Ks. Käyttösäännöt.

----------


## -Epex82-

Turussa opiskelleena (tse)  sanoisin, että Turun kauppatori tarvitsisi face-liftiä aika paljon. Yleisvaikutelma suttuinen, sottainen ja epämääräinen. Erityisesti se esiintymislavanrotiskon voisi viedä pois ja ne Kauppiaskadun puoleiset "kopperot" voisi purkaa, kuten ne Eerikinkadunkin puoleiset keltaiset ja sen karmean Kallun grillin. On sinänsä ihan ok ajatus pistää bussit torin alle, mutta ei toteudu se, eikä raitiotiekään, Turussa omat politrukit ja Turun tauti pitävät asiasta huolen.

Helsinkiläisenä voin todeta myös Mikon puheisiin pelottavuudesta, että Kampin keskus on hyvin onnistunut ja pidetty ja nykyään kaupat kannattavat. Oli erittäin fiksu veto siirtää bussit maan alle ja varata katutila ihmisille. Ei kait Mikko Laaksonen tosissaan väitä, että aikaisempi Kamppi (=diesellaakso) oli onnistuneempi?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kampista olen yllä todennut, että se ei ollut ensisijaisesti joukkoliikennehanke vaan kauppakeskushanke. Toki nyt on siistimpi terminaali kuin ennen, mutta se ei muuta sitä, että Kampin bussiterminaali on lähtökohtaisesti virheellinen joukkoliikenneratkaisu. Joukkoliikenteen tulisi perustua heilurilinjoihin. Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenteen osalta oman ratkaisuni tiedättekin.

Turun Kauppatoria ei ole kunnostettu, koska sen alle on vuodesta 1992 puuhattu pysäköintilaitosta. Kauppatorille suunniteltu pysäköintilaitos on taloudellisesti ja teknisesti mahdoton hanke. Se on kaatunut v. 2001 laittomaan menettelyyn ja v. 2004 hintaansa ja parhaillaan se on kaatumassa kolmannen kerran.

Bussien siirtäminen torin alle on vielä kalliimpaa, hankalampaa ja lisäksi täysin hyödytöntä, kuten yllä olevassa TS:n kirjoituksessa totesin.

----------


## -Epex82-

Kampin keskus paransi alueen viihtyisyyttä roimasti ja on todella miellyttävä ympäristö. Turun toriparkin nykytilaa en tiedä, mutta ehkäpä sitä toria voisi vähän edes siistiä. Iso liityntä perustuu heilureihin ja Helsingin tavoitteena ei (onneksi) ole lisätä busseja, vaan ajaa niitä pois keskustasta, ja se on hyvä asia. Länsimetron myötä Kamppi saadaan muille autoille. Itse taas tiedän, että ei olisi järjellistä tehdä Espoon busseista heilureita, koska risteykset tukkeutuisivat pahasti, jos todella suurin osa tai kaikki Espoon autot ajettaisiin katuverkkoon (Kaivokatu, Mannerheimintie). (hiukan off topic).
Turun torista käydään kovaa debattia täällä:
http://keskustelu.suomi24.fi/show.fc...00000032126764

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> mutta ehkäpä sitä toria voisi vähän edes siistiä.


Turun Kauppatoria ei valitettavasti uusita, ennen kuin toriparkista lopullisesti luovutaan. Toivottavasti tämä tapahtuu tämän kevätkauden aikana.

Kamppiin vertaaminen on ylipäätään Turun Kauppatorin suhteen hyvin kaukaa haettua. Kauppatorilla on nykyisin optimaalisesti toimiva ja hyvin järjestetty bussiterminaali Eerikinkadulla ja Aurakadulla. Kauppatori ja ko. kadut ovat Engelin asemakaavan mukaisia, eikä niitä muuteta tonttimaaksi.

Kamppiin paremmin vertautuva hanke on Turun Matkakeskus, jossa Linja-autoaseman kentän tilalle rakennettaisiin liikekeskus. Tämä hanke on ihan OK kunhan siinä muistetaan tavoitteeksi asettaa joukkoliikenteen palvelutason parantaminen. Pelkkä liikekeskuksen rakentaminen bussiterminaalin päälle ei juuri paranna joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa - niin kuin ei parantanut Kampissakaan.

----------


## kemkim

> Pelkkä liikekeskuksen rakentaminen bussiterminaalin päälle ei juuri paranna joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa - niin kuin ei parantanut Kampissakaan.


Kyllä minä ainakin huomasin palvelutason paranevan kaukobussien säännöllisenä käyttäjänä. Ennen oli minimaalisesti odotustilaa vanhan terminaalin sisällä. Busseja joutui odottamaan ajoittain heikossakin kelissä ulkosalla ja juoksemaan bussien väleistä lähteviin busseihin arvaillen oikeita laitureita. Nyt on paljon istumapaikkoja ja oman vuoron löytäminen on selkeää LCD-kilpien avulla. Enää eivät matkustajat juoksentele bussien perässä, kun lähtölaiturin ovet saadaan lukkoon vuoron lähdettyä. Lähtevää bussia odotellessa voi käydä helposti ruokakaupassa ja muilla asioilla, silti ehtii hyvin mennä läheisille laitureille. Bussien imagokin parani huomattavasti. Kyllä Helsingissä mukavempi on käyttää kaukobusseja kuin Tampereella tai Turussa, joiden terminaalit eivät ole järin kehuttavia tai keskeisellä paikalla. Oulussa on sen sijaan mukava bussiasema, vielä kun niitä bussejakin kulkisi sieltä enemmän  :Smile: 

Eikö Turun kauppatorin alle voitaisi tehdä terminaalia kaukobusseille? Se voisi olla aika hyödyllinen ja bussien kilpailukykyä parantava toimenpide. Ei tarvitsisi kävellä keskustaan sieltä laidalta, vaan pääsisi bussilla sinne mihin pitääkin. Juna-asemallekin olisi lyhyt kävelymatka.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Eikö Turun kauppatorin alle voitaisi tehdä terminaalia kaukobusseille?


Turun kauppatorin alla on 60-70 m savea, ympärillä puupaalutetut talot ja heti pinnan alla arkeologista kulttuurikerrosta niin paljon, että pelkät kaivaukset kestävät 30 roudatonta kuukautta.

On järkevää todeta, että torin alle ei kannata rakentaa yhtään mitään. Samalla rahalla saa maan pinnan alle tai torin luoteispuolisiin kallioihin lähes mitä tahansa.

----------


## -Epex82-

Kampin matkakeskus paransi huomattavasti joukkoliikenteen tasoa, jos ajatellaan infraa. Bussia voi odotella miellyttävissä sisätiloissa ja rauhallisessa ympäristössä.Ei hankkeella kait edes tavoiteltu joukkoliikenteen kasvua, vaikka matkustus on kait rahtusen lisääntynytkin, vaan viihtyisyyden kasvua. Entinen kurainen kenttä on nyt viihtyisä 2-tasoinen terminaali, josta on sujuva vaihto metroon (ennen ei ollut, piti kävellä kentän läpi tuulessa) ja tulevaisuudessa myös ratikoihin. Joukkoliikenteen palvelu siis parani infran kannalta huomattavasti ja samalla iskulla saatiin valtava alue kävelijöille, ennen aluetta hallitsivat linja-autoisäntien kaasuttavat autot. Kyllä Kamppi oli loistopäätös, josta en paljon haukkuja ole kuullut. Turussa päätöksenteko junnaa kahden asian, pennisillan ja sen toriparkin ympärillä. Kumpikin on tarpeeton ja kummastakaan ei löydy yksimielisyyttä. Onko Turussa koskaan käyty keskustelua siitä, miten Turun kauppatori on tuhottu pahemmaksi kuin Hakaniemi mm. purkamalla rakennuksia?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä on ollut joillekin keskustelijoille perusasiat kovin epäselviä. Kaupunkijoukkoliikenne järkevästi tiheävuorovälisiksi heilurilinjoiksi järjestettynä ei tarvitse katettuja bussiterminaaleja. Se, että Kampissa on rakennettu liikekeskus linja-autoaseman ja Espoon päättyvien bussilinjojen terminaalin päälle, ei käy Turun kaupunkijoukkoliikenteen kehittämisen esikuvaksi. Turussa on jo 1930-luvulta alkaen toteutettu joukkoliikenne keskustan läpi kulkeviksi heilurilinjoiksi, joiden vaihto- ja ajantasauspaikka on Kauppatorilla.

Maanalaisen terminaalin rakentaminen Kauppatorille maksaisi useita kymmeniä miljoonia euroja ja ainoastaan alentaisi joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa ja käyttöä. Se ei paranna joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa (vuorotiheyttä, säännöllisyyttä) mitenkään ja odotuksen laatua se todennäköisesti heikentäisi kun odotus siirrettäisiin maan alle. Huolimatta siitä, että Kauppatorille on toki rakennettu ikäviä rakennuksia, on se kuitenkin oleellisesti viihtyisämpi kaupunkitila kuin Kampin sisätilat. Turussa laatu todennäköisesti olisi samaa tasoa kuin Viru-keskuksessa.

Samalla nettokustannuksella voidaan Turkuun toteuttaa 10 minuutin välein kulkeva 8-10 linjan runkolinjasto, jonka 2-3 kuormitetuinta linjaa ovat pikaraitioteitä ja 6-7 linjaa teli- tai nivelbusseilla. Tällainen linjasto lisäisi merkittävästi joukkoliikenteen matkamääriä ja lipputuloja sekä vähentäisi liikennöintikustannuksia matkaa kohden.

----------


## Pyramidium

Ennemmin kyllä suosisin ratikkayhteyksien palauttamista kuin mitään suureellisia polttoainepohjaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen pohjautuvaa suurinvestointia.

----------


## Waltsu

Taas on tämäkin aihe kaivettu esiin... Tällä kertaa kaupunginhallituksen varapuheenjohtaja Seppo Lehtinen on asialla. Täällä lisää.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kyseessä on ilmeisesti se, että toripysäköinnille pyritään saamaan kaupunki ja valtio osamaksajiksi.
Seppo Lehtinen on ollut toripysäköinnin innokkaimpia poliittisia kannattajia Turussa, ja ilman hänen tukeaan koko hanke olisi jo aikaisemmin todettu kuolleeksi.

Tässä on kyse myös melkoisesta irtiotosta. Kannattaa muistaa, että Turun nk. ryhmien välisessä sopimuksessa ei ole sanaakaan tällaisesta bussiterminaalista eikä myöskään toriparkista. Sen sijaan pikaraitiotiestä on. Lehtinen ei toimi tässä ryhmien välisen sopimuksen mukaisesti.

----------


## JaniP

Ikävän paljon mielipiteiden hajontaa Turussa. Onko Turun poliitikot huonosti valistuneita, kun konsensusta on vaikea saavuttaa. Nyt on näyttänyt viimeaikoina siltä, että ainoat joilla on selkeät päämäärät ja yhteistyökyky hallussa ovat he, jotka ajavat joidenkin suurten tahojen kaupallisia ja liiketaloudellisia etuja.

Otetaan sitten mikä tahansa aihe. pikaraitiotie, toriparkki tai maan käyttö. Tuntuu tulevan niin paljon lausuntoja mutu-tuntumalta ja tunteisiin perustuen. Pikaraitiotietä vastustetaan paljon siksi, että se koetaan uhaksi omalle henkilöautoilulle. Henkilöauton omistajan asemaan osataan samaistua, mutta liikuntarajoitteisten, kortittomien, köyhien asemaan ei.

Turussa on liikaa kotikutoisia filosofeja hääräämässä ja vaikka olen sitä varmaan itsekin, niin päätösten teon tulisi olla mielestäni määrätietoista parhaan ratkaisun etsimistä, jossa faktat johtavat nopeasti oikeaan lopputulokseen, josta on siten turha kiistellä.

No.. tuskinpa vääristellyn totuuden, haihattelun ja utopioiden aika on ihan heti ohi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Torin alaista bussiterminaalia koskevat asia-argumentit on tullut jo läpikäytyä mm. Turun Sanomissa sekä  aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa, tarkistakaa sieltä.

Pääasia lienee, että kyseessä olisi vähintään n. 55-70 miljoonan euron investointi ilman joukkoliikenteelle koituvia hyötyjä.

----------


## kemkim

> Turussa on liikaa kotikutoisia filosofeja hääräämässä ja vaikka olen sitä varmaan itsekin, niin päätösten teon tulisi olla mielestäni määrätietoista parhaan ratkaisun etsimistä, jossa faktat johtavat nopeasti oikeaan lopputulokseen, josta on siten turha kiistellä.


Kulttuurikaupunkihan se Turku on, ja kansalaisten ahkera kannanotto on aina parempi juttu kuin lammasmainen virran mukana meneminen, vei se virta sitten minne vain. Tällaista keittiöfilosofiaa tarvittaisiin tässä aikakaudessamme enemmän, kun kaikki villit ideat tyrmätään "realiteeteilla" ja taloudellisilla laskelmilla. Kuitenkin historiassa juuri villit ideat ovat johtaneet kehittymiseen, kaiken varmistelulla ja uuden tyrmäämisellä joudutaan vain taantumukseen ja kuihtumiseen.

----------


## JaniP

En tarkoittanutkaan, että filosofisointi olisi pahasta, vaan sille on paikkansa suunnitteluvaiheessa, eikä niin, että tutkimusten jälkeen joku paukauttaa homman takaisin lähtöruutuun jonkun idean takia.

Esim. Bussit kauppatorin alla on hieno ajatuksena, mutta se on jo todistettu olevan epäkäytännöllinen todellisuudessa. Erilaiset puolihuolimattomat heitot ja ehdotukset poliitikkojen suusta herättävät hieman kaaosmaista epävarmuutta.

Hulluja ideoita siis tarvitaan, mutta se vaihe lienee torin osalta toistaiseksi ohitettu.

----------


## Samppa

HS.fi tänään 12.58:
"Turun Kauppatorin alle rakennetaan todennäköisesti sittenkin kiistelty suuri maanalainen pysäköintilaitos."

----------


## TEP70

Tulipa Turun torin alle mitä tahansa, on se merkittävä uhka torikaupalle. Turun eloisalla torilla on ilo kävellä etenkin kauniina kesäpäivänä.

Jyväskylän torin alle rakennettiin 1990-luvun alussa parkkihalli, eikä torikauppa rakennustyön aikaisen katkon jälkeen enää koskaan palannut ennalleen. En tiedä, onko Jyväskylän torilla nykyisin enää mitään toimintaa.

----------


## JSL

Puutorilla kävi juuri niin että torikauppa, se mitä siellä oli, kuoli pois parkkihallia tehdessä. Voi tätä turuntautia.

----------


## JaniP

Toriparkki on kyllä yksi Turun hämärimpiä hankkeita. Hanke tekee pilkkaa demokratiasta, sekä on samalla osoitus, että Suomessa henkilöautoilu tulee aina ennen muuta liikennettä. Toriparkki kuulemma mahdollistaa, sekä kävelyalueet, että pikaraitiotien. Sellainen ajatushan ei edes käy mielessä, että jos olisi tarpeeksi hyvä joukkoliikenne ja tiivis kaupunki, ei tarvittaisi henkilöautoja ja niiden parkkiluolia.

Saas nähdä saadaanko Turkuun edes joukkoliikennekaistoja, kun sekin olisi ehkä henkilöautoilijoilta pois ja sehän ei tässä kaupungissa käy.

----------


## Max

Hesari uutisoi tänään, että Turun toriparkki on nyt sitten päätetty rakentaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hesari uutisoi tänään, että Turun toriparkki on nyt sitten päätetty rakentaa.


No ei ihan. Turun kaupunginhaliltus on äänestänyt asemakaavan viemistä eteenpäin eli valtuuston käsittelyyn. Jos valtuusto hyväksyy asemakaavan, se mahdollistaa rakentamisen, jos löytyy rakentaja ja rahoitus.

Olisin tietenkin onnellisempi, jos kaava ei etenisi, sillä se estäisi rakentamisen varmasti. Nyt on siis riski siitä, että että rakentamista ei ehkä voi estää asemakaavalla. Toivon, että rakentaminen ei kuitenkaan onnistu siksi, ettei rahoitusta saada kasaan. Samainen HS kertoi Helsingin KSV:ssä lasketuista parkkipaikojen kustannuksista. Luolapaikan hinta on nyt noussut jo 50.000 euroon/auto, kun aiempi arvio on ollut 35.000. Hesan Stockmannin parkkiluolan rakentaminen lienee opettanut, sillä sen tietoa ei pari vuotta sitten ollut.

Turun toriparkki on taatusti kalliimpi. Luolan teko on halvimmillaan, kun luolaa louhitaan kallioon. Kun luola tehdään betonista saveen, se maksaa huomattavasti enemmän. Turun Kauppatorin alla on lisäksi tehtävänä mittavat arkeologiset kaivaukset, joiden hinnaksi muistan lasketun 40.000 /auto. Siis Turun toriparkki voi maksaa luokkaa 100.000 /auto. Alkaa olla sellaisia rahoja, ettei torin alueen liikkeiden katteet enää riitä.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Koko toriparkki on aika kyseenalainen hanke, MOT-ohjelma kertoi viime viikolla näistä  toriparkeista otsikolla "S-etuparkki" http://ohjelmat.yle.fi/mot/taman_vii...asikirjoitus_0

Sinänsä bussien sijoittaminen torin alle ei olisi tyhmää, jos kaupunki pystyisi tekemään samanlaisen sopimuksen kuin Helsingissä. Se tarkoittaisi kuitenkin, että torin päälle rakennettaisiin taloja. Kamppi on menestystarinana vaikeasti siirrettävissä Turkuun tai Tampereelle, jo osittain ostovoimasyistäkin.

Turun tori on aika nuhjuinen ja olennaisinta olisi tässä tilanteessa sen pinnan ja yleisilmeen korjaaminen. Mikäli parkkihalli tulee, kuten tod.näk käy, sen maksaa yksityinen firma, Turun kaupungin kontolle jää vain murto-osa. Miten halli todella vaikuttaa jne, en tiedä. Olen lukenut asiantuntijakirjoituksen, jonka mukaan "se, joka hallitsee toria, hallitsee Turkua". Parkkitilan puutteesta ei ole kyse, sillä p-Louhi on vajaakäytössä.

----------


## hylje

Vaikka riskeeraan aiheesta ohi menoa, mitä vaadittaisiin Osuuskaupan ym. yritysvaikuttajien vakuuttamiseksi joukkoliikenteen eduista? Tahtoa investoida asiakasvirtoihin on, ja sekä maailmalla että Helsingissäkin on ilmennyt raitiovaunujen kauppaa edistäviä vaikutuksia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... mitä vaadittaisiin Osuuskaupan ym. yritysvaikuttajien vakuuttamiseksi joukkoliikenteen eduista? Tahtoa investoida asiakasvirtoihin on, ja sekä maailmalla että Helsingissäkin on ilmennyt raitiovaunujen kauppaa edistäviä vaikutuksia.


Ilmeisesti vaadittaisiin aivopesua totuuden puolesta sen sijaan, että nyt ovat liikkeellä ahkerat ja varakkaat lobbarit vakuuttelemassa, että torin ympäristön kauppiaat voivat menestyvä vain, jos saadaan houkutelluksi autoilijoita keskustaan kehämarkettien sijasta.

Olen joskus laskenut, minkälaisia asiakasvirtoja toriparkki edes voisi tuoda. Senhän määrittelee parkkiluolaan johtava katuverkko. Veikkaan, että edes teoreettinen maksimi asiakasvirta ei kata parkkiluolan kuluja, vaikka koko myyntikate käytettäisiin kustantamaan 100.000 /autopaikka. Edelleen kauppias voisi verrata sitä, kumpi tuottaa paremmin, 100.000  sijoitettuna liiketilaan vai pysäköintiruutuun. Kiinteistösijoitusyhtiö Sponda on Helsingissä sitä mieltä, että parkkiruutua paremmin kiinteistö tuottaa liikehuoneistona.

Kauppias voisi pohtia myös sitä, kumpi on hänelle parempi asiakapotentiaali: Talous, jonka ostovoimasta 200600  kuussa kuluu autoalaan vai talous, jonka ostovoima muuhun kulutukseen on tuon verran suurempi.

Kauppiaan edun mukaista olisi myös miettiä, kannattaako hänen antaa kaupungin sijoittaa joukkoliikenteeseen, joka tuo hänelle ostovoimaisempia asiakkaita kuin itse kustannettu Toriparkki, joka tuottaa joukkoliikennettä vähemmän pienemmän ostovoiman asiakkaita.

Kaikki edellä sanottu on niitä syitä, miksi joukkoliikenteellä tuetut kävelykeskustat menestyvät ja ovat halutumpia kauppapaikkoja kuin kauppakeskukset kaupungin ulkopuolella  joita kohtaan toriparkkihanke lietsoo kateutta.

Antero

----------


## JaniP

> Olen lukenut asiantuntijakirjoituksen, jonka mukaan "se, joka hallitsee toria, hallitsee Turkua". Parkkitilan puutteesta ei ole kyse, sillä p-Louhi on vajaakäytössä.


Ikävä lause tuo, vaikkakin totta.  Matkakeskus ja parempi joukkoliikenne voisivat muuttaa Turun pois tästä yksinapaisesta ja  kauppatorikeskeisestä köyhästä mallista, kohti laajempaa ja tilavampaa, elävämpää keskustaa.

Turku on minusta aivan liian kauppatorikeskeinen. Voi olla, että kauppatorin kauppiaiden dominantti asema on yksi syy, miksi Turun keskustaa ei ole oikein kehitelty tai pidetty kunnossa kymmeniin vuosiin, ennen kuin nyt kun kehämarketit tulivat.

Keskustan sisälle pitäisi saada enemmän kilpailua.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Turkulainen nostaa taas maanalaisen bussiterminaalin esille, Turkulainen 27.7.2011

Kommenttini asiaan on ketjun alussa ja se on edelleen ajankohtainen.

Toriparkin suhteen tilanne on se, että Turun hallinto-oikeus kumosi sen asemakaavan maaliskuussa 2010. Turun kaupunki valitti asiasta korkeimpaan hallinto-oikeuteen, mutta on epätodennäköistä, että valitus menestyy.

----------


## hmikko

> Turkulainen nostaa taas maanalaisen bussiterminaalin esille, Turkulainen 27.7.2011


Ärsyttää tuossa se, että vuosia kestäneen julkisen keskustelun jälkeen esitetään tuollaisia pääkirjoitusheittoja ilman mitään viittausta suunnitelmaan tai kustannuksiin. En tarkoita, että pitäisi olla euromääräinen laskelma, mutta kuitenkin jokin hahmotus siitä, mitä hanke maksaisi vaihtoehtoihin verrattuna ja mitkä hyödyt siitä seuraisivat. Vanhoissa puolivillaisissa suunnitelmissa olleet yksisuuntaiset rampit on todettu täysin riittämättömiksi. Isoja kaksisuuntaisia sisäänajoramppeja tarvittaisiin vähintään kolme ja mahdollisesti neljä nykyisen kaltaisen linjaston liikennöimiseen. Kirjoittelijat pitäisi velvoittaa viittaamaan suunnitelmaan, jossa nuo rampit on sijoitettu keskustaan.

Itse ihmettelen, että miksi kioski- ja huoltorakennusröttelöt ja yksi yltiöankea ratikanraato töröttävät torilla edelleen herran kulttuuripääkaupunkivuonna 2011? Suomalaiset arkkitehdit ovat suunnitelleet vaikka kuinka hienoja väliaikaisia rakennuksia tällaisiin tarkoituksiin. Torin pinta olisi voitu kunnostaa ja röttelöt siivota pois ajat sitten ja järjestää väliaikaisista rakennuksista arkkitehtikilpailu. Rakennukset voitaisiin siirtää ja käyttää uudelleen jos maanalaisesta rakentamisesta joskus saadaan päätettyä. Pintaremontin kustannukset ovat häviävän pienet luolasuunnitelmiin verrattuna ja kaupunkilaiset ja turistit olisivat voineet nauttia siististä torista jo vaikka kymmenen vuotta.

Kulttuuripääkaupunkivuoteen ajoittaminen tuntuu menneen reisille jokseenkin kautta linjan muutenkin. Logomo on edelleen rakenteilla ja Kauppatorin ympäristössä on ennätysmäärä taloja paketissa remontin takia juurikin kulttuuripääkaupunkivuoden turistisesonkina. Paketointimuovit ovat sitä perusvalkoista, mitään kuvataidetta niissä ei tietenkään ole pyritty harjoittamaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kauppatorilla on nykyisin optimaalisesti toimiva ja hyvin järjestetty bussiterminaali Eerikinkadulla ja Aurakadulla.


Ainakin turistin (ja muiden satunnaiskäyttäjien) kannalta järjestely on sekava. Oikean lähtöpysäkin löytäminen edellyttää karttaa, eikä niitä ole kuin harvoissa pysäkkikatoksista. Bussit voivat Kauppatorilta lähdettyään kääntyä aivan eri suuntaan, joten lähtöpysäkkiä ei voi etsiä sen perusteella mihin bussi menee.

Kävelymatkat ovat aika pitkiä (esim. Kauppiaskadun jättöpysäkiltä Aurakadun kauimmaisille pysäkeille). Ainoat aikataulunäytöt löysin paikallisliikenteen palvetoimiston ikkunasta, kaukana useimmista pysäkeistä.

Kauppatorin bussiterminaali on siis moniongelmainen ja selvästikin vain pakkokäyttäjiä varten suunniteltu (tai jätetty suunnittelematta). Maanalainen terminaali olisi kallis tapa ratkoa ongelmia, mutta onko maan päällä kehittämismahdollisuuksia, esim. kunnon bussiterminaalialueen lohkaiseminen torista?

Ongelmia havaitessaan monet ihmiset alkavat suunnitella ratkaisuja niihin, asiaa tuntemattomilla vaan ratkaisukeinot eivät ole aina parhaita mahdollisia. Olisikohan niin tämän maanalaisen bussiterminaalinkin kanssa.

----------


## hmikko

> Kävelymatkat ovat aika pitkiä


Tälle ei varmaan kovin helposti voi mitään. Pysäkkejä on yksinkertaisesti niin paljon, että vaikka niistä isompi osa ängettäisiin torialueelle, kävelemistä jäisi silti. Itseäni on usein häirinnyt jalkakäytävien ahtaus. Varsinkin Eerikinkadun itäisellä puolella on perin hankala liikkua, kun jalkakäytävä täyttyy bussiin jonottavista joukoista ja lisäksi alueelle on levittäytynyt Börsin terassi, ravintoloiden standeja ja mitä lie roinaa. 




> Kauppatorin bussiterminaali on siis moniongelmainen ja selvästikin vain pakkokäyttäjiä varten suunniteltu (tai jätetty suunnittelematta). Maanalainen terminaali olisi kallis tapa ratkoa ongelmia, mutta onko maan päällä kehittämismahdollisuuksia, esim. kunnon bussiterminaalialueen lohkaiseminen torista?


Ainakin tiedotuksen suhteen voisi varmaan saada aikaan suht paljon pienellä panostuksella. Aikataulunäytöt ovat ilmeisesti edelleen jollain kokeiluasteella. Karttoja torialueen pysäkeistä voisi lisätä isompina ja selkeämpinä versioina joka paikkaan. Palvelutoimisto voisi mielestäni muuttaa Forum-korttelin uumenista näkyvämmälle paikalle, kun liiketilaa näkyy olevan vapaana. Tämä tietty lienee tosielämässä liian kallista. Torialueen uhraamista busseille ei vissiin ole rohjettu ehdottaa, mutta miksi ei, on siellä parkkipaikkoja nytkin. Isojen dieselmoottoreiden jyrähtely ei tietysti kohenna toritunnelmaa. Jospa niistä osa korvautuisi ratikoiden sähkömoottoreilla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Nähdäkseni Kauppatorin bussiterminaali ei ole moniongelmainen. Terminaali toimii suhteellisen hyvin verrattuna sen kautta kulkevien linjojen ja vuorojen määrään. Se mahdollistaa sujuvan heilurilinjaliikenteen. Terminaali on suunniteltu periaateratkaisultaan 1984 Keskustan liikenteen vaihekaavan yhteydessä ja tarkemmin ennen 1994-95 tehtyä toteutusta.

Informaatiossa on Turussa puutteensa. Ne eivät kuitenkaan johdu terminaalin ongelmista. Näyttötaulu- ja informaatiopisteasia oli pitkään jäissä, koska torin kunnostus sidottiin toriparkkiin, josta taas ei saatu laadittua Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslain mukaista kaavaa. Näyttötauluja olisi täysin perusteltua lisätä pysäkeille, samoin terminaalikarttoja.

Kauppatorin terminaalin todellisia ongelmia, joita oikeasti voi ratkoa:
- Liian suuri eri linjojen ja vuorojen määrä yhteen terminaaliin; tähän ainoa todellinen ratkaisu ovat runkolinjat ja raitiotie.
- Vaihdot keskittyvät Turussa vain Kauppatorille; muualla ei ole linjojen risteyspaikoissa suunniteltuja vaihtopaikkoja
- Kauppatorin ympäristössä on ollut runsaasti rakennuskorjauksia, jotka ovat aina kerralla 1-2 pysäkin poistumisen käytöstä
- Jättöjärjestely Pohjoisen linjoille ei ole loogisin ja kääntöpaikkaa Kauppatorille päättyville vuoroille ei ole mietitty
- Linjojen pysäkkipaikat on suunniteltu aikanaan, mutta sijoittelua ei ole tarkistettu. Sijoittelu pitäisi tarkistaa nykyisin yleisimpien vaihtosuuntien mukaan niin että vaihtomatkat keskimäärin vähenevät.

Kritiikki ei ole yleensä kohdistunut toiminnallisiin ongelmiin, vaan on vain haluttu bussit pois Kauppatorilta häiritsemästä kaupunkikuvaa ja torikauppaa. 

Kauppatorin terminaalissa ei ole seuraavia ongelmia, joita Suomen kaupunkien muissa terminaaleissa on:
- Terminaaliratkaisu ei estä heilurilinjoja (vertaa Kamppi ja Elielinaukio)
- Laitureille ei joudu kulkemaan toisten linjojen pysäkkien halki, vaan selkeillä katumaisilla suojateillä (vertaa Rautatientori ja Tampereen keskustori)
- Laitureista ei tarvitse peruuttaa pois (vertaa Kamppi ja Elielinaukio)

----------


## kuukanko

> Nähdäkseni Kauppatorin bussiterminaali ei ole moniongelmainen. Terminaali toimii suhteellisen hyvin verrattuna sen kautta kulkevien linjojen ja vuorojen määrään.


Ehkä ongelmia liikenteenhoidossa ei ole, mutta matkustajapalvelussa kylläkin.

Pysäkkien sijoittelussa vaihtojakin tärkeämpää on, että samalle suunnalle menevät bussit lähtevät lähekkäin. Silloin ne matkustajat, jotka pääsevät perille useammalla eri bussilla, voivat odotella valmiiksi oikeassa paikassa. Nyt samallekin alueelle menevät bussit lähtevät sikin sokin eri puolelta terminaalia ja matkustajan on tarkistettava aikatauluista, mikä bussi lähtee ensiksi (eikä niitä aikatauluja ole keskitetysti nähtävissä kuin palvelutoimiston ikkunassa). Asian kunnollinen ratkaisu vaatisi myös reittimuutoksia keskustassa, mutta nekin selkiyttäisivät linjastoa.

Peruutuslaitureilla saa pieneen tilaan paljon laitureita ja niillä voisi saada Kauppatorinkin terminaalin tiivistettyä niin, että kävelymatkat olisivat lyhyitä.

----------


## jltku

> Palvelutoimisto voisi mielestäni muuttaa Forum-korttelin uumenista näkyvämmälle paikalle, kun liiketilaa näkyy olevan vapaana.


Kannattaisi ottaa asioista selvää ennen kuin kirjoittaa... Joukkoliikenteen palvelutoimisto on sijainnut jo toukokuun puolesta välistä alkaen paraatipaikalla Kauppatorin laidalla. Sisäänkäynti on aivan Aurakadun ja Eerikinkadun kulmassa, joten ei se toimisto missään Forum-korttelin uumenissä ole. Tässäpä linkki asiasta kertovaan uutiseen: http://www.turku.fi/public/default.a...3&nodeid=11916

----------


## hmikko

> Joukkoliikenteen palvelutoimisto on sijainnut jo toukokuun puolesta välistä alkaen paraatipaikalla Kauppatorin laidalla. Sisäänkäynti on aivan Aurakadun ja Eerikinkadun kulmassa, joten ei se toimisto missään Forum-korttelin uumenissä ole.


No perun pahat puheeni. Olen ollut kesällä paljon poissa kaupungista ja paikkakunnalla oleskellessanikin liikkunut lähinnä polkupyörällä ja harvoilla bussimatkoilla kertamaksun. Hyvä että toimisto on muuttanut näkyville. Puolustuksekseni totean, että se oli edellisessä osoitteessaan havaintoni mukaan ainakin 15 vuotta.

----------


## JaniP

Nyt kun Turku on ottanut tyylikkään värityksen busseihin ja vaatinut uutta kalustoa liikenteeseen, ei bussien nököttäminen kauppatorin ympärillä ole enää lainkaan niin ikävää kuin ennen. Ei siis mitään syytä piilottaa joukkoliikennettä jonnekin hankalaan paikkaan maanalle. Tarvitaan ennemminkin hienommat ja paremmin terminaaleiksi tunnistettavat katokset.

Oma kehitysehdotukseni olisi se, että kauppatorin alle rakennettaisiin pelkästään kauppakeskuksia yhdistävät käytävät, josta pääsisi nousemaan bussiterminaaleille. Näihin käytäviin tulisi lipunmyyntiä ja kioskeja, ja kattoon ja seinille ripustettaisiin, sekä viittoja, että karttoja hieman lentoasematyyppisesti.

Kapean käytäväverkoston rakentaminen kauppatorin alle, olisi naurettavan yksinkertainen ja paljon kevyempi hanke kuin toriparkki, jonka rakentamiselle taas ei löydy muita kuin yksityisiä intressejä perusteluiksi. Joukkoliikennettä ja kaupunkilaisia palveleva käytäväverkko voitaisiin rakentaa samalla kun torinpinta uusitaan.

Tunneliin voisi päästä sekä kauppakeskuksista, että Toria ympäröiviltä kaduilta, terminaaleista ja kauppatorilta. Ympäröivät kauppakeskukset voisivat Toriparkin menetyksestä saada lohdutukseksi lupaa rakentaa liiketiloja maanalle torikäytävän tasolle. Terminaaleihin tulisi tietysti myös hissi liikuntarajoitteisia varten.

Tästä verkostosta voitaisiin rakennettaa yhdyskäytäviä laajennettavan Louhen hisseille. Näin saataisiin niitä paljon kaivattuja parkkipaikkoja. Kaikille kuuluvassa kaupungissa ei edes suurten yritysten pitäisi voida saada kaikkea mitä haluaa. Toriparkki ei kuulu ratkaisuna nykypäivän kaupunkikehittämiseen.

----------


## jltku

> Oma kehitysehdotukseni olisi se, että kauppatorin alle rakennettaisiin pelkästään kauppakeskuksia yhdistävät käytävät, josta pääsisi nousemaan bussiterminaaleille. Näihin käytäviin tulisi lipunmyyntiä ja kioskeja, ja kattoon ja seinille ripustettaisiin, sekä viittoja, että karttoja hieman lentoasematyyppisesti.
> 
> Kapean käytäväverkoston rakentaminen kauppatorin alle, olisi naurettavan yksinkertainen ja paljon kevyempi hanke kuin toriparkki, jonka rakentamiselle taas ei löydy muita kuin yksityisiä intressejä perusteluiksi. Joukkoliikennettä ja kaupunkilaisia palveleva käytäväverkko voitaisiin rakentaa samalla kun torinpinta uusitaan.


No tämä ehdotus ei kuullosta yhtään hullummalta, mutta eipä taitaisi olla keskustan isompien kauppaliikkeiden mieleen. Jos nimittäin lukee tämän http://www.turkulainen.fi/artikkeli/...rheenkryyneina Turkulaisen artikkelin, niin minusta siitä saa sen käsityksen ettei Stockmanniin tai Hansaan kukaan bussilla tule ostoksille. Stockmannin tavaratalon johtaja haluaa bussit pois keskustasta...

----------


## 339-DF

Stokkan pomolta on päässyt unohtumaan se muutama vuosi sitten tehty tutkimus, jossa (eikö se ollutkin juuri Turussa) selvitettiin ensin, miten kauppiaat luulevat asiakkaidensa tulevan ostoksille ja sitten kysyttiin asiakkailta, miten ne tulevat. Tulos oli suunnilleen niin, että kauppiaat luulivat autoilijoiden olevan suuri enemmistö, mutta oikeasti enin osa tuli kävellen tai pyöräillen ja autoilijoita taisi olla vähemmän kuin bussilla kulkijoita.

----------


## kuukanko

> Stokkan pomolta on päässyt unohtumaan se muutama vuosi sitten tehty tutkimus, jossa (eikö se ollutkin juuri Turussa) selvitettiin ensin, miten kauppiaat luulevat asiakkaidensa tulevan ostoksille ja sitten kysyttiin asiakkailta, miten ne tulevat.


Tuo toki ei kerro koko totuutta. Vannoutuneet autoilijat eivät edes tule keskustaan ostoksille, vaan menevät johonkin autojen ehdoilla tehtyyn kauppakeskukseen. Kun Turussa Stokkalla ei ole tavarataloa missään noista kauppakeskuksista, ovat ne asiakkaat sitten pois Stokkalta.

----------


## JSL

> Kun Turussa Stokkalla ei ole tavarataloa missään noista kauppakeskuksista, ovat ne asiakkaat sitten pois Stokkalta.


No on Hansassa iso parkkihalli alla jonne olen jopa ajanut kuorma-autolla roskalavoja hakemaan. Aika hyvin on tilaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Pari kommenttia:

Yleisesti: Olen tehnyt analyysiä Turun keskustan kaupan liikennemuotojakaumasta ja muusta. Mikäli keskustaan halutaan suurempi kaupan markkinaosuus, niin on vain kaksi todellista liikenteellistä perusratkaisua:
1. Parannetaan joukkoliikennettä erityisesti seutuliikenteessä (seudullinen joukkoliikenneviranomainen, runkobussi, pikaraitiotie, paikallisjuna)
2. Parannetaan pyöräilyolosuhteita

Kuvitelma autolla tulevien asiakkaiden osuuden lisäämisestä ovat harhaisia. Niissä sivuutetaan se tosiasia, että Turun keskustaan ei mahdu nykyistä suurempaa määrää autoliikennettä. Kulkumuotojen työnjakoa voi toki muuttaa ja esimerkiksi ohjata työntekijöitä käyttämään joukkoliikennettä ja pyörää jolloin vapautuu kapasiteettia autoille.

Jani P: En ymmärrä, miksi Kauppatorin alle kannattaisi rakentaa mitään maanalaista käytäväjärjestelmää. Torin alle rakentaminen on kallista ja vaikeaa. 
Ilman mitään suunnittelutietoa puuhattu Toriparkki - hanke on herättänyt illuusiota, että maanalainen rakentaminen Turun keskustan savikolla olisi edullista tai helppoa, mitä se ei ole. Toriparkkia itse asiassa puuhattiin vain ja ainoastaan Marina Palacen pysäköintihallin tiedoin ilman mitään omaa hankesuunnittelua, huomaamatta että useampi parametri on Kauppatorilla toinen ... 

Kuukanko: 
1) Peruutuslaiturit hidastavat liikennettä ja vaativat leveyssuunnassa enemmän tilaa. En pidä niitä kovin perusteltuna ratkaisuna normaalissa kaupungin heilurilinjaliikenteessä, varsinkaan alueella, jossa on runsaasti kävelyliikennettä.
2) Ei ole mahdollista saada "vannoutuneita autoilijoita" ajamaan Turun keskustaan maksulliseen parkkihalliin esimerkiksi Myllyn, Skanssin tai Länsikeskuksen maksuttomien parkkihallien ohi, jos autopaikka on pääkriteeri. Turun keskustassa on ollut kysyntää enemmän parkkipaikkoja viime vuosina; kyse on lähinnä ollut siitä, ovatko ne täsmälleen yhtä lähellä kuin Myllyn parkkihalli (=P-louhi) vai vielä pari metriä lähempänä ...

----------


## kuukanko

> Peruutuslaiturit hidastavat liikennettä ja vaativat leveyssuunnassa enemmän tilaa.


Peruutuslaitureiden hidastava vaikutus on aika pieni. Todennäköisesti ovelta-ovelle -matka-ajat olisivat lyhyemmät, jos peruutuslaitureilla saataisiin tiivistettyä Kauppatorin pysäkit lähemmäksi toisiaan eikä linjojen tarvitsisi kierrellä ylimääräisiä mutkia vain laiturisijoittelun takia.

Leveyssuunnassa ne toki vievät tilaa. En väitä, että peruutuslaiturit olisivat paras tai välttämättä edes mahdollinen vaihtoehto Kauppatorille, mutta ainakin niillä voitaisiin parantaa tilannetta nykyisestä. Turkulaiset itse varmaan saisivat pienellä miettimisellä keksittyä parempiakin vaihtoehtoja.




> Ei ole mahdollista saada "vannoutuneita autoilijoita" ajamaan Turun keskustaan maksulliseen parkkihalliin


Näin minäkin uskon. Mutta Stokkan johtaja (joka saattaa itse olla vannoutunut autoilija) katsoo asiaa omasta näkökulmastaan ja yrittää keksiä keinoja, millä saisi ne vannoutuneet autoilijat kauppaansa. Hän vaan on kaupan eikä liikenteen tai kaupunkisuunnittelun asiantuntija.

----------


## hylje

Jos kuvitellaan hetki, että kaupan asiantuntijan tavoitteena on saada mahdollisimman hyvä tuotto neliömetriä kohti, pitää kaupan asiantuntijan käytännössä löytää myynnin luonteeseen optimituotto kahdesta ratkaisevasta muuttujasta: asiakastiheydestä ja asiakaskohtaisesta tuotosta.

Vannoutuneen autoilijan näkemys on asiakaskohtainen tuotto.

Mutta kaupan asiantuntijan pitää ammattitaitonsa pohjalta myös maksimoida asiakastiheyttä. Joka voi väljyyttä arvostavalle vannoutuneelle autoilijalle olla aika hankala ajatus. Asiakastiheys on kuitenkin se syy, minkä takia mikään yritys koskaan pitäisi keskustan kalleimpia neliömetrejä arvokkaana sijoituksena: keskustassa on eniten potentiaalisia asiakkaita. Siksi vannoutunut autoilija, joka ei ymmärrä autoilultaan millä tavoin tai miksi asiakastiheyttä kasvatetaan on vähintäänkin ammattitaidoton kaupan asiantuntija.

Vannoutuneen autoilijan ominaisuudet eivät kuitenkaan vaikuta millään tavalla muihin johtajan tehtäviin, joten oletan ettei Stockmann Oyj silti päästä ihan ketä tahansa johtamaan lippulaivakauppojaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kuukanko: Voisit varmaan ennen kommentointia hieman katsoa Kauppatorin tilannetta ja Turun linjastorakennetta. Siellä ei nykyisin ole ylimääräisiä kiertoja pysäkkisijoittelun vuoksi, paitsi poikkeustilanteissa. Yksi ongelma toki on Kauppatorille päättyvien linjojen kääntyminen. Ainoastaan Pohjois-Turun linjasto perustuu Kauppatorille päättyviin linjoihin. Tämäkin voidaan seutuliikenteen kehittyessä poistaa jos ko. linjoille saadaan seutuliikenteestä vastaparit.

En näe, että peruutuslaitureista saisi Turun nykytilanteeseen verrattuna parannusta.

Liikenteen osalta olen sitä mieltä, että jatkossa pitäisi varmaankin järjestää kaupunkiliikenteen perusasioiden koulutus vähittäiskaupan alan toimijoille, niin sammakoiden määrä vähenisi. Ongelma on, että keskustan kauppa on vahvasti liikennepolitiikkaan vaikuttava lobby, ja kun he puhuvat puuta heinää, niin eräät poliitikot kuuntelevat turhan tarkkaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuukanko: Voisit varmaan ennen kommentointia hieman katsoa Kauppatorin tilannetta ja Turun linjastorakennetta. Siellä ei nykyisin ole ylimääräisiä kiertoja pysäkkisijoittelun vuoksi, paitsi poikkeustilanteissa.


Kirjoitin kommentin istuttuani ylimääräisiä kiemuroita bussin kyydissä, mutta nähtävästi kyseessä olikin DBTL:stä johtuva poikkeusreitti. Muut Kauppatorin ongelmat jäävät tosin poikkeusreittien loputtuakin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Siis mitkä ongelmat? 
Informaatiota jo käsiteltiin laajasti. Linjoilla 11/110 ja 13 on nyt poikkeusjärjestelyitä Kultatalon remontin vuoksi.

En kyllä oikein ymmärrä, mitä ongelmia Kauppatorilla on verrattuna vaikkapa Helsingin Kampin ja Elielinaukion umpiperä - tyyppisiin bussiterminaaleihin, jotka eivät edes mahdollista normaalia heilurilinjaliikennettä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Siis mitkä ongelmat?


Informaation lisäksi:
terminaali levittyy laajalle alueelle: se on satunnaiskäyttäjille vaikeasti hahmotettava ja vaihtokävelyt ovat pitkiä. Joissakin tapauksissa vaihtokävelyitä pidentää myös suojateiden vähäisyyssamoja alueita palvelevat bussit eivät monessa tapauksessa lähde lähekkäin, vaan esim. eri puolelta katua tai eri kadultakaikilla pysäkeillä ei ole katoksia ja osalla pysäkeistä katokset eivät ole riittävän suuria matkustajamääriin nähden
Vertailu esim. Helsingin keskustan bussiterminaaleihin ei ole mielekästä, koska ne on tehty palvelemaan terminaaliin päättyviä linjoja, jolloin terminaalin rakenne on aivan erilainen. Parempi vertailukohta voisi olla Tampereen Keskustori läpiajavien linjojen osalta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tampereella on aika paljon Keskustorille ja osin Pyynikintorille päättyviä linjoja kun kaupunkirakenne on erilainen, se muuttaa mm. ajantasaustarvetta ja edellyttää toisenlaista terminaaliratkaisua. Keskustorin terminaalissa joutuu jatkuvasti kulkemaan jalan yli bussien ajoreittien ilman mitään suojateitä. 

Turussa pitkiä vaihtomatkoja voisi lyhentää muuttamalla linjojen sijoittelua vaihtotiedon perusteella, mahdollisesti myös linjarakennetta voisi rukata runkobussiuudistuksen yhteydessä.

En kuitenkaan oikein näe, että miten Kauppatorin terminaalia voisi oikeasti oleellisesti parantaa ilman, että siirrytään oleellisesti suurempaan kalustokokoon ja osin toisenlaiseen linjaratkaisuun raitiotien toteutuksen kautta. Tälle toki on taustana se, miten paljon terminaali parani 1994-95 kun sen rakenne muutettiin toimivaksi ja mm. poistettiin Yliopistonkadun "varikon" käyttö osana terminaalia.

----------


## kuukanko

> En kuitenkaan oikein näe, että miten Kauppatorin terminaalia voisi oikeasti oleellisesti parantaa ilman, että siirrytään oleellisesti suurempaan kalustokokoon ja osin toisenlaiseen linjaratkaisuun raitiotien toteutuksen kautta.


Foorumilla on erääseen toiseen kaupunkiin liittyen viitattu virkamiesten käyttämiin vastaaviin argumentteihin, kuinka raitiovaunuliikennettä ei voi oleellisesti parantaa tai että joukkoliikenteen ongelmia ei voi ratkaista ilman uusia metrolinjoja. Sama ajattelutapa näyttää toimivan muuallakin, Turun kontekstissa vaan bussiliikenne on se mitä ei voi kehittää ja raitiotie on käenpoika  :Smile:

----------


## hmikko

> Turun kontekstissa vaan bussiliikenne on se mitä ei voi kehittää ja raitiotie on käenpoika


Tuohon ei kyllä voi yhtyä. Kaupungin selvityksissä ja päätöksissä puhutaan runkolinjojen muodostamisesta ja niiden liikennöimisestä ensin bussilla ja sitten joidenkin nostamisesta raiteille jos jostain keksitään siihen rahat. Tämä ei siis ole esteenä bussiliikenteen kehittämiselle.

Kauppatorin osalta kehittämisessä on turkulais-arktisia erityisolosuhteita ja reunaehtoja. Toriparkkipäätös on maannut torin happiletkun päällä nyt parikymmentä vuotta. Päätöksen puuttuminen on estänyt torin pintarakenteiden uusimisen, mitä varten tehtyyn suunnitelmaan kuuluu mm. torin kävelyväylien uusiminen ja varmaan siihen voisi kuulua myös laajempi katos bussimatkustajille. Suunnitelmassa on 'mediaseiniä' eli suomeksi ilmeisesti isoja ledinäyttöjä mainoksille. Tekniikkaa voisi varmaan hyödyntää myös lähtöaikatietojen esittämiseen. Suunnitelmassa ei ole esitetty torialueen muuttamista bussiliikenteelle, mikä taitaisi olla ainoa tapa mahduttaa peruutuslaitureita terminaaliin. Torialueen merkittävä pienentäminen tod. näk. herättäisi tuntuvaa vastustusta. Torin reunoilla oleville taloille on tehty paalutus- ja muita isoja remontteja, jotka ovat aiheuttaneet bussipysäkkien siirtelyä ja jalkakäytävien ahtautta enemmän ja vähemmän jatkuvasti ainakin viimeiset viisi vuotta ellei kauemmin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kuukanko: Nyt et ymmärtänyt pointtia.

Turussa on tehty erilaisia analyysejä keskustan liikennejärjestelyiden muutoksista. Niissä on toistuvasti päädytty teknisin, taloudellisin ja liikenteellisin perusteluin siihen, että nykyisen terminaalin perusratkaisu, eli bussiliikenteen keskittäminen Aurakadulle ja Eerikinkadulle ja katupysäkit niillä, on toimivin ratkaisu. Muita ratkaisuja on tutkittu, mutta niiden osalta on osoittautunut, että niistä saatavat parannukset ovat pienempiä kuin saatavat heikennykset.

Tähän liittyen on kehitelty erilaisia pieniä parannuksia, esimerkiksi informaatiota, paremmat katokset, keskitetty infokioski, yksi suojatie Eerikinkadulle Kauppiaskatu - Aurakatu - välille. Näiden toteutuksen on estänyt toriparkilla haihattelu.

Raitiotien toteuttaminen, josta on tehty periaatepäätös, mahdollistaa terminaalin parantamisen siltä osin, että kun yksikkökoko suurenee 70 matkustajan telibusseista 150-250 matkustajan raitioteihin, terminaalia voidaan toiminnallisesti tiivistää. Nähdäkseni on saatavilla olevan tiedon perusteella selvää, että raitiotien toteuttaminen on se kohta, jossa Kauppatorin terminaalille voitaisiin saada selvä tasonkorotus. Pienet parannukset ovat asia erikseen.

Runkolinjastojärjestelyn kautta voidaan saada muita parannuksia, esimerkiksi ohjattua osa vaihdoista linjojen välillä muualle kuin Kauppatorille.

Torialueen pienentäminen bussiterminaalin alueen suurentamiseksi on poliittisesti mahdoton ajatus, jossa lisäksi taustalla on, että Kauppatorin torikaupan liikevaihtokin on tasoa 20-25 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa.

Ikävintä asiassa on, että Turun keskustan ja sen liikennejärjestelyjä haittaa eniten Toriparkki - epähanke. Hankkeesta ei ole koskaan tehty tarkempia suunnitelmia tai kunnollista kustannusarvioita, ja osittaisissakin selvityksissä on osoittautunut hyvin kiusallisia asioita, kuten vaikka se, että rakennustyöt kestäisivät 4,5 - 6 v tai se, että koko hankkeen viimeinen kierros oli rakennettu vain Marina Palacen pysäköintilaitoksen tiedoille, unohtaen että Kauppatorilla oli useita muuttujia, joita ei ollut Marina palacessa, kuten torikauppa, joukkoliikenne, arkeologiset kaivaukset ja torin ajettavuus raskailla ajoneuvoilla.

Toriparkki on se Turun käenpoika.

----------


## Eira

> Yksi ongelma toki on Kauppatorille päättyvien linjojen kääntyminen.


Kauppatorille päättyvien linjojen kääntymisen pahin ongelma on Kauppiaskadun yksisuuntaisuus. Kauppiaskatu-Brahenkatu -katuparin yksisuuntaistamisella ei ollut aikoinaan mitään liikenteellisiä perusteita, se oli vain keppihevonen ykkösen raitiolinjan lakkauttamisen nopeuttamiseksi. Niinpä isoja osia Brahenkatua on myöhemmin palautettu kaksisuuntaisiksi. Esimerkiksi ruotsinlaivojen tulo- ja lähtöaikojen ykköslinjan Satama-Kauppatori -vuorot joutuvat tekemään tyhjänä matkustajista kunniakierroksen Wiklundin korttelin ympäri, eli neljä korttelinväliä ja viidet liikennevalot ajan ja polttoaineen haaskausta.

Kauppiaskadun palauttaminen kaksisuuntaiseksi lisäisi myös runkolinjan 2/2A sujuvuutta. Kauppatorin pysäkit siirtyisivät Wiklundin kohdalle lähelle nykyisiä pysäkkejä. Uudet kaikkia seudun kouluja palvelevat pysäkit Kauppias- ja Maariankatujen kulman tuntumassa korvaisivat Cygnaeuksen koulun pysäkit. Linjan pituus lyhenisi kaksi korttelinväliä/siivu palvelutason silti alenematta.

----------


## JaniP

> Jani P: En ymmärrä, miksi Kauppatorin alle kannattaisi rakentaa mitään maanalaista käytäväjärjestelmää. Torin alle rakentaminen on kallista ja vaikeaa. 
> Ilman mitään suunnittelutietoa puuhattu Toriparkki - hanke on herättänyt illuusiota, että maanalainen rakentaminen Turun keskustan savikolla olisi edullista tai helppoa, mitä se ei ole. Toriparkkia itse asiassa puuhattiin vain ja ainoastaan Marina Palacen pysäköintihallin tiedoin ilman mitään omaa hankesuunnittelua, huomaamatta että useampi parametri on Kauppatorilla toinen ...


En tiedä kannattaako vai eikö. Lähinnä visioin tässä keskustaa, jossa voisi talvisessa loskakelissäkin liikkua jalkojaan kastamatta. Eihän se maanalaisen tarvitsisi mennä edes torin alta, vaan kauppakeskukset voisi yhdistää kulmistaan ja terminaaleille voisi mennä pelkät pistotunnelit, joista voisi nousta suoraan terminaalin katoksen alle. Mutta ehdottomasti terminaalit pitäisi saada sen näköisiksi, että ihmiset tietäisivät kyseessä olevan keskusaseman. Mielestäni kritiikki vaikeasta hahmotettavuudesta on ihan paikallaan.

Ei kai maan alle rakentaminen voi ihan ehdoton ei olla Turussakaan. Sieltä voisi löytyä tilaa lisää esim. Stockmannille ja liiketilaa muutenkin keskustalle, jota ei voi ylöspäin korottaa.

----------


## JSL

Jos Torin alle jotain rakennetaan, menee pohjavesi pois normaalista tilastaan. Eli se laskee. Siitä seuraa, että puupaaluilla 
lepäävien talojen paalutukset alkavat mädäntyä. Torin alla on märkää blinisavea 90m. Parkkiluolan vaikutus ulottuisi monen 
korttelin päähän ja rakennusten perustukset häiriintyisivät. Ihmeellistä, mutta niin siinä käy.

----------


## hmikko

> Lähinnä visioin tässä keskustaa, jossa voisi talvisessa loskakelissäkin liikkua jalkojaan kastamatta.


Torilla olisi voinut olla Yliopistonkadun kävelypätkän kaltainen tasainen kiveys ja lumet sulattava lämmitys vähintäänkin kävelykadun rakentamisesta asti eli viimeiset kymmenen vuotta, ellei olisi taikinoitu Toriparkin kanssa.




> Eihän se maanalaisen tarvitsisi mennä edes torin alta, vaan kauppakeskukset voisi yhdistää kulmistaan ja terminaaleille voisi mennä pelkät pistotunnelit, joista voisi nousta suoraan terminaalin katoksen alle.


Luulisin, että Hansa-Wiklund -tunneliyhteys olisi oleellisesti halvempi rakentaa suoraan torin alitse kuin mutkitella Forumin kautta, mutta yhdyn tässä Mikko Laaksoseen: turhan kallista ja hankalaa hyötyyn nähden. Eikä Kauppatorin ympäristössä mielestäni ole mitään ylittämätöntä painetta levittäytyä maan alle. Pinnalla on mm. Österbladin tontti täynnä pystyyn lahoavia puutaloja odottamassa - kuinka ollakaan - päätöstä Toriparkista, ja Kauppahallin ja Koulun välisellä tontilla parkkipaikka ja yksi suorastaan häikäisevän ruma yksikerroksinen liiketalon plättänä, joka olisi luullut tulleen puretuksi jo ajat sitten. Molemmissa paikoissa on valmiiksi erittäin suuret jalakulkijavirrat ja mahdollisuudet kehitellä hienoja liiketiloja.

----------


## Waltsu

> Kauppiaskadun palauttaminen kaksisuuntaiseksi lisäisi myös runkolinjan 2/2A sujuvuutta. Kauppatorin pysäkit siirtyisivät Wiklundin kohdalle lähelle nykyisiä pysäkkejä.


Tässä ratkaisussa runkolinjan pysäkki viedään kaikkein laitimmaiseksi, jolloin vaihtomatkat pitenevät joka linjalle. Ehkä mieluummin siirrettäisiin kakkosen pysäkit Aurakadulle, jolloin vaihtomatkat lyhenevät ja torin kiertämisestäkin tulee mielekkäämpää, kun kierroksen äärilaidalla on pysäkki.

Esim. niin, että Naantalin/Maskun lähtö siirretään Eerikinkadulle ja niiden tilalle Aurakadun tolpalle Nättinummi, Kuninkoja ja Suikkila eli Satakunnantien linjat. Eerikinkadulla olisi Wiklundin kulmalta lähtien 8/20, 1/4, 11/110..., 32/42, (Eerikinkadun risteys), 9/30, 50-54. Kohmoon päin kakkonen lähtisi ÅST:n edestä, josta Myllyn linjat häädetään... hmmm.... Kauppiaskadulle?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Jani P: Maanalainen rakentaminen on Turun keskustan savikolla vaikeaa, kallista ja sillä on seurannaisvaikutuksia. Maanalaista rakentamista ei toki tule kategorisesti kieltää tapauksissa, joissa sen ongelmat ja kustannukset ovat tiedossa ja hallittavissa. Ongelmat eivät kuitenkaan ole vain teknisiä, vaan myös toiminnallisia. Turussa ei ole paljoakaan viety liiketoimintaa kellaritasoihin, jolloin jalankulkuliikenteen vieminen kellaritasolle edellyttää kulkua ensin kellariin ja sitten sieltä ylös. Kellaritilojen toteuttaminen houkuttelevina on vaikeaa, ja Helsingin ja Tukholmankin maanalaiset käytävätilat ovat usein kovin epäviihtyisiä. Liikenteellisiä perusteita kävelyvirtojen ohjaamiseen maan alle ei Turun keskustassa ole. Liiketilan laajentamisen suhteen Turun keskustassa on muita mahdollisuuksia yllin kyllin, josta suurin on useiden keskustakorttelien sisäpihat, jotka ovat edelleenkin epämääräisiä parkkihalliyhdistelmiä. Niiden korvaaminen edellyttäisi myöskin kohtuuhintaisia pysäköintiratkaisuja, joksi taas Toriparkista ei ole, kun sen kustannukset ovat 2-3 kertaa suuremmat kuin kallioluolan olisi.

Eira / Waltsu: On hyvä ottaa huomioon, että seutuliikenne todennäköisesti muuttuu huomattavasti rakenteeltaan 1.7.2014. Tällöin linjastorakenne muuttuu. Nähdäkseni runkolinjaston ja seutulinjaston muutoksen yhteydessä tulisi tarkastella pysäkkisijoittelua niin, että vaihtomatkat Kauppatorilla lyhenevät.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 7:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 7:23 ----------

Jani P:lle vielä. Nähdäkseni yksi oleellinen asia kaikessa kestävän liikenteen edistämisessä on sään mukainen pukeutuminen ja jalkineet. Todella loskaisia päiviä on Turussakin vain rajallinen määrä, ja kuten todettua, katulämmityksellä voidaan hoitaa vilkasliikenteisiä paikkoja kohtuullisen loskattomasti. Tietääkseni katulämmitys hoidetaan yleensä kaukolämmön paluuvedellä, jolloin se muistaakseni jopa parantaa kaukolämmön energiatehokkuutta.

----------


## JaniP

No ainakin toin esille jotain pureskeltavaa ja mahdollisuuksia, onhan se toki totta, että ostoskeskuksien tulisi ensin laajeta maanalle luonnostaan, ennen kuin maanalaiset yhdyskäytävät olisivat kannattavia ja luontevia.

Mutta miten parantaa maanpäällistä bussiterminaalia, niin että se olisi selkeämmin hahmotettava, pysäkin löytäisi yhtä helposti kuin rautatieasemalta oikean laiturin. Bussia voisi odotellessa voisi istua alas ja olisi suojassa sateelta ja viimalta.

Yhdessä asiassa aion kuitenkin olla Laaksosen kanssa hieman eri mieltä. Jokainen märkä ja lössö loskakelipäivä olipa niitä sitten kuinka rajallisesti tahansa, on niitä silti liikaa  :Very Happy:  Eikä saappaissa ja kurahaalareissa ole kiva ahertaa töissä tai koulussa, vaikka ne ehdottomasti parhaat vermeet Turun syksy- ja kevättalvikeleissä olisivatkin.  :Wink:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Gore-tex - talvikengät on jo keksitty.

----------


## antti

Jos jollakulla on suhteita Stockmannin johtoon, niin vois vihjata tarpeesta panna Turun Stokkan pomo vähemmän vaativiin tehtäviin, sen verran arvostelukyvyttömiä on kommentit Kauppatorin rauhoittamisesta busseilta. Mutta muuten miksei torin bussipysäkit voi olla jatkossakin nykyisellään, vähän hienosäätää saman suunnan busseja lähemmäksi toisiaan. Sadekatoksia vaan kaikille pysäkeille, sellaisia tavallisia eikä mitään kulttuurikaupunkitaideteoksia. Maanalaiset bussiterminaalit ja omituiset kävelytunnelit ovat sekä kalliita että turhia. Kyllä ihmiset edelleen jaksaa flaasustaa (kävellä hissukseen turuksi) Hansakorttelista Wiklundille maan päälläkin. Sen sijaan torinalusparkki myös tuottaisi rahaa ainakin osaksi. Haaveet raitiovaunuista varmaan saavat odottaa vielä muutaman vuosikymmenen, sen verran tiukalla on raha niin valtiolla kuin Turun kaupungilla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Toriparkki ei voi kattaa tuloilla tai hyödyillä mitään merkittävää osaa kuluista.

Raitiotien osalta on hyvä huomata, että koko keskustaverkon kustannukset ovat samaa suuruusluokkaa kuin toriparkin tai maanalaisen terminaalin.

On pikemminkin hyvä kysyä, onko Turulla enää varaa viivytellä raitiotien kanssa? Nykyisin bussiliikenteen vaatima liikennöintituki nousee vuosittain. Se on jo niin suuri, että jos esim. v. 2000 olisi investoitu raitiotiehen ja se olisi onnistunut noin keskitasoisesti eli matkamäärät ja lipputulot olisivat nousseet +50%, olisivat nykyiset operointikulut + investointikulut - lipputulot samaa luokkaa kuin bussiliikenteen tappio vuosittain. Useissa raitiotiekaupungeissa subventiotarve laskee vuosittain, ja ainakin Saksassa monissa kaupungeissa liikennöintikulut katetaan kokonaan lipputuloilla, tuki kohdistuu vain infraan.

----------


## antti

No suositellaan sitten turkulaisille parkkiluolaa Puolalanmäen alle, kun kuulemma kallion louhiminen on edullisempaa kuin torin kohdalla savimaan kaivaminen. Tämän on sitten joku muu kuin minä laskenut. Mitä tulee raitioliikenteen kannattavuuteen, niin jos torilta vihreiden suunnitelmassa lähtisi viiteen suuntaan raitsikkalinjoja ja jokainen vaikka 12 km keskimäärin pitkä on lopputulos 60 km raitiotierakentamista 3 miljoonaa per kilometri eli yhteensä 180 miljoonaa euroa. 30 vuoden kuoletusajalla tämä tekee 6 milliä per vuosi pelkkiin pääomakuluihin ja kun siihen lisätään korot, sähköt, henkilökunnan liksat ja Turussa vielä isot yleiskulut niin huh huh! Saksassa lipputulot kattavat siis liikennöintikulut ( = sähköt ja palkat ?) eli infra eli ainakin äskenmainittu 6 milliä plus korot jäisi turkulaisille veronmaksajille ? Olisi kiva nähdä vertaileva laskelma vastaavan bussiliikenteen kuluista.

----------


## hmikko

> No suositellaan sitten turkulaisille parkkiluolaa Puolalanmäen alle, kun kuulemma kallion louhiminen on edullisempaa kuin torin kohdalla savimaan kaivaminen.


Siellä on 600 autopaikan parkkiluola Louhi. Sen laajentamista Toriparkin rakentamisen asemesta on esitetty moneltakin taholta.

Toriparkkihanketta ajamassa ovat mm. Hamburger Börsin ja Wiklundin omistajat, joiden kannalta Louhi on torin väärällä laidalla ja kävelyä parkkiruudusta kaupan/hotellin tiskille tulee heidän asiakkailleen parin korttelinmitan verran. Toriparkissa olisi jonkun suunnitelman mukaan 800 autopaikkaa. Muistaakseni Louhen koko olisi kalliota louhimalla mahdollista jopa tuplata, eli aika monta paikkaa sinnekin olisi mahdollista saada. Tämä ei tunnu kelpaavan Toriparkin väsääjille. Mikko Laaksonen on täällä ja muualla esittänyt, että Louhi laajennettaisiin ja kapasiteetilla korvattaisiin nykyisiä keskustakortteleiden sisällä olevia pieniä ja sokkeloisia parkkilaitoksia. Tämä mahdollistaisi nykyisten sisäänajoramppien muuttamisen liiketiloiksi ja sitä kautta katuympäristön kohentamisen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Antille pari vastausta:

Parkkihallin rakentaminen kallioon maksaa todellakin 1/2 - 1/3 siitä mitä Turun kauppatorin alle saveen rakentaminen.

Raitiotien edullisuuteen liittyen pointti on tämän suuntainen.

Laskentaesimerkki nyt lonkalta.

Turun kaupunki käyttää nykyisin bussiliikenteen ostoon esim. 30 miljoonaa euroa ja saa lipputuloja esim 18 miljoonaa euroa ja 12 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa menee tukea.
Tehdään investointi, jonka seurauksena käyttö ja lipputulot lisääntyvät 50% ja käyttökulut pysyvät samoina.
Tällöin lipputulot lisääntyvät 18 miljoonasta eurosta 27 miljoonaan euroon.
Jos kaupunki pistää jatkossakin saman verran rahaa joukkoliikenteeseen, investoinnin kuoletus vuodessa saa olla 9 miljoonaa euroa vuodessa,
joka vastaa noin 180 miljoonan euron kertainvestointia. 
Espoon metrolle valtio lupasi ystävällisesti 30% valtionapua, jos saataisiin vastaava, niin sitten voidaankin investoida esimerkiksi noin 260 miljoonaa euroa.

Syy siihen, miksi raitiotien liikennöinti tulee kohtuullisen edulliseksi on yksinkertaisesti se, että yhdellä yksiköllä kuljetetaan enemmän väkeä.

Freiburgissa Saksassa liikennöi 60 raitiovaunua + 70 bussia arkisin ja matkamäärät olivat viimeksi käydessä tasoa 70 miljoonaa matkaa/v.
Turussa liikennöi talviarkena 170 bussia ja matkamäärä oli luokkaa 20 miljoonaa matkaa /v.
Kyse on ihan yksinkertaisesti tuotantotaloudesta; jos halutaan paljon tuotantoa, esimerkiksi paljon joukkoliikennematkoja, niin pitää olla riittävän kokoiset vehkeet että homma on taloudellista.

Turun tai Tampereen kokoisen kaupungin hoitaminen vain busseilla on tuotantotaloudellisesti yhtä tehokasta kuin jos kaikki ruokakaupat olisivat Siwoja.

----------


## 339-DF

Turun Sanomien nettisivu kertoo, että KHO on hylännyt Turun valituksen toriparkkikaavasta. Aiemmin hallinto-oikeus oli kumonnut Turun kaupunginvaltuuston hyväksymän asemakaavan. Turku valitti Turun hallinto-oikeuden hylkäävästä päätöksestä korkeimpaan hallinto-oikeuteen, mutta korkein hallinto-oikeus hylkäsi tämän Turun valituksen. Syynä tähän ovat esimerkiksi geotekniset selvitykset, joita KHO pitää puutteellisina. Näin ollen toriparkin rakentaminen edellyttää uutta kaavaa. http://www.ts.fi/online/kotimaa/269883.html

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

339-DF:n uutinen pitää paikkansa ja minulla on jo ollut käsilläkin KHO:n päätös.

Tämä on toivottavasti toriparkkihaihattelun loppu Turussa.

Asiaan liittyy myös selvityksia torin alaisista pohjavesiolosuhteista. Torin alainen bussiterminaali on niiden suhteen aivan yhtä ongelmallinen kuin toriparkkikin.
Käytännössä tilanne on sen verran vaikea, että Turun kauppatorin alle ei ole mitään järkeä suunnitella mitään laajamittaista maanalaista rakentamista.

Kustannukset ja tekniset vaikeudet ovat olemattomiin hyötyihin verrattuna kohtuuttomia.

----------


## JaniP

Onko mitään toivetta siitä, että toriparkista oltaisiin luopumassa? Tähän asti on näyttänyt siltä, että toriparkille uhrataan kaikki, vaikka koko Turku, jos ei muuten. Torihan on rapakunnossa vain siitä syystä, että ehostustoimet odottavat toriparkkia.

Lehdissä annetut lausunnot ovat ainakin minulle antaneet sellaisen kuvan  että toriparkki nähdään ainoana tapana kehittää keskustaa ja hankkeesta luopumista vaihtoehtona ei ole edes hennottu sanoa ääneen, vaikka se eimättä olisi nyt mahdollista ja suositeltavaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

On varsin todennäköistä, että toriparkista luovutaan kokonaan. KHO:n ratkaisu on nimittäin sellainen, että siinä esille tulevat ongelmat perustamisolosuhteissa sulkevat pois parkin toteuttamisen kaksikerroksisena koko alueella sekä todennäköisesti kokonaan ajorampin Yliopistonkadulla. 

Samoin ei ole olemassa mitään tiettyä selvitystä, jonka tekemällä toriparkin kaava saataisiin lain mukaiseksi.

----------


## JaniP

No sittenhän tämä alkaa vaikuttaa aika hyvältä. Vihdoinkin voidaan toivoa, että focus siirtyy toriparkista itse asiaan, eli kehittämiseen. Turun keskustaa voi piristää monilla tavoilla, kävelykeskustaa, joukkoliikennettä, pyöräteitä. Jos P-louhea laajennetaan, voidaan mahdollisesti vähentää liikennettä aivan ydinkeskustassa ja rauhoittaa katuja autoilta. Keskustojen infra ei ole oikein tarkoitettu suurille liikennemäärille, eikä se oikein ole hyvä asumisviihtyisyyden kannalta, joka keskustoissa on erittäin tärkeä asia.

Tietysti tämä voi vaikuttaa kaupallisiin investointeihin keskustassa joksikin aikaa, mutta loppujen lopuksi, tuskin mikään sellainen hanke jää tekemättä jolla toriparkkia pönkitettiin, koska niillä kilpaillaan asiakkaista jotka saattaisivat ajaa vaikka Louheen, toriparkilla olisi vain olisi saatu investointien riskejä pienemmäksi, kun asiakasvirtojen suuntautumiseen keskustassa voisi vaikuttaa toriparkkia mainostamalla ja hintakilpailulla. 

Jos toriparkilla olisi jotain saavutettu, niin sillä olisi tyhjennetty P-louhi ja kuihdutettu Kupittaan Citymarketin, Länsikeskuksen ja Manhattanin asemaa. Mielestäni nämä "välikehällä" olevat keskukset ovat omalla tavallaan tärkeitä, koska ne ovat lähellä asutusta, eikä niiden kuihtuminen välttämättä olisi lainkaan hyvä asia. Myllyä tai Skanssia toriparkin tuleminen tuskin hetkauttaisi.

Toriparkki olisi myös lisännyt keskustan yksinapaisuutta ja hieman kauempana olevat erikoisliikkeet eivät ehkä enää pärjäisi niin hyvin. Pärjätäkseen pitäisi päästä parin korttelin säteelle kauppatorista, mutta jos bisnes on hyvin pienimuotoista, niin liiketilojen vuokrat olisivat liian suuret ja vapaiden tilojenkin määrä on rajallinen.

----------

